# [V] 2x Gigabyte GeForce GTX280 mit je 1GB



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Februar 2009)

Jo, da ich momentan nur wenig zocke ausser GTA 4, verkaufe ich *zwei meiner drei GTX280* für wenig Kohle. 
*
Bei beiden Karten kann auf Wunsch der Original-Karton mitgeliefert werden. Eine Rechnungskopie wird ebenfalls beigelegt, is noch über 1 Jahr Garantie, glaub sogar noch fast 1 1/2 Jahre, weiss ich aber net auswendig grad.*  
Sind gebraucht aber in gepflegtem Zustand. Wurden auch nie übertaktet oder so, liefen bisher immer im 3-Way-SLI bei mir, wurden also "geschont". *g*

Tja, was soll man zu den Karten noch groß sagen? Gehören zu den schnellsten Karten der Welt, sind dank des großen Speichers hervorragend auch für hohe Auflösungen geeignet und natürlich stark genug für alle Games. 
Jeder der sich n bisschen auskennt mit Grafikkarten weiss ja wie gut die sind.   

Ich verkaufe die beiden jetzt also als Privatverkauf (Garantieansprüche also gegenüber dem Hersteller/Händler).
Preis pro Karte:

*266,90€ inkl. versichertem Versand über DHL.*
Wer sich zuerst meldet mahlt zuerst, wie gewohnt. 
Wenn jemand beide zusammen nimmt mach ich nen nochmal etwas besseren Preis. 

Gruss

cryp.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. März 2009)

*push* 

  

Ihr könnt natürlich auch Preise vorschlagen, dann schaun wir mal was noch machbar ist!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (2. März 2009)

*push*!!!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. März 2009)

Kommt schon, will denn niemand die geilen Karten haben???   

Ich lass preislich auch gerne mit mir reden - nur zum rumliegen sind die nun wirklich zu schade!!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. März 2009)

Soooooo, 

*UPDATE:

Nur noch EINE Karte verfügbar, die andere wurde heute morgen verkauft!!!*



 

Die zweite verkaufe ich jetzt für 237€ inkl.!!!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. März 2009)

Up!

Letzter Preis, sonst geht die Karte zu Ebay:

*225€ inkl!!!*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. März 2009)

*push*!!!!


----------



## Primaldoom (12. März 2009)

Cryptic-Ravage am 11.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*!!!!




200 Euro inkl.Versichertern Versand.
dann würde ich sie nehmen.
bye


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. März 2009)

Primaldoom am 12.03.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 11.03.2009 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Machen wir 206€ inkl, dann gehört sie dir.   
Dann hab ich wenigstens 200€ glatt übrig.

Wenns ok is schick mir bitte nochmal deine Daten, dann kann der Thread geschlossen werden. 
Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. März 2009)

Karte is für Primaldoom "vorreserviert". Sollte Sie bis nächste Woche nicht verkauft sein bekommt er sie.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (15. März 2009)

Kann geschlossen werden, Karte wurde eben verkauft!


----------

